# iMac, démontage, et ... carte Airport



## Yves SG (8 Mai 2008)

Salut,

 J'ai un iMac intel Core duo 2 - 2.16Ghz (les derniers en plastique).
Mon disque de 250 étant saturé, j'ai acheté un Seagate de 750, regardé une vidéo plutôt claire, et je me suis jeté à l'eau.

Je l'ai ouvert, démonté, sorti le dd, installé l'ancien et remonté tout ça en faisant bien attention à tout (en tout cas j'ai l'impression).

Mon iMac a redémarré, et tout fonctionne parfaitement (si ce n'est que le seagate est plus bruyant quand il est sollicité)
Sauf que... *Il ne détecte plus la carte airport !*


J'ai redémonté la bête, mais je ne vois rien d'anormal. J'ai lu qu'on pouvait oublier de rebrancher l'antenne, mais je ne trouve rien de débranché, et je ne sais même pas à quoi ressemble la carte airport

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP !!!!!!

_Merci d'avance !_


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2008)

demonter une machine qu'il ne faut pas demonter


----------



## Yves SG (12 Mai 2008)

Contrairement à mes craintes, le problème était... soft !

J'avais en effet installé OSX et ses mises à jours, et tout ce que je voulais dans mon iMac avant de réaliser physiquement l'implant (pour vérifier tout et pour gagner du temps). En redémarrant sur l'ancien disque en externe, je me suis aperçu qu'Airport fonctionnait parfaitement. Je n'ai donc eu qu'à réinstaller Leopard depuis le DVD D'instal.

Moralité : changer un DD sur un iMac est en effet assez facile à réaliser soit même )


Yves


----------



## flotow (12 Mai 2008)

bug dans l'install leopard, car les drivers AirPort sont quand même installés même si pas de carte présente!
sinon, tu as quand même ouvert une machine sous garantie, croise les doigts pour ne pas avoir de soucis 

P.s: tant mieux si le problème est résolu!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Mai 2008)

R'ooo ! C'est devenue le fouillis dans ces machines !! 

On est loin de l'organisation majestueuses des premiers iMac G5 !


----------



## Yves SG (12 Mai 2008)

C pas un pb de driver car la carte était bien détectée quand j'ai installé leopard sur mon nouveau disque, installé lui dans un boîtier externe, et l'imac n'avait pas encore été démonté. De plus j'ai rebooté sur cette nouvelle installe en externe un paquet de fois, et je l'ai utilisé comme ça pendant 3 semaines. Ce n'est qu'au moment ou je l'ai placé dans l'imac que la carte airport a "disparue". c pour ca que je pensait avoir commis une boulette hard.

Il y a visiblement des différences entre une installation sur un DD interne et sur un DD externe. (au niveau de la carte airport, je ne pourrait pas te dire quoi, mais elle marchait parfaitement pendant les 3 semaines en question). Autre différence : tu ne peux pas installer bootcamp tant que le dd n'est pas dans les entrailles de la bête.

En ce qui concerne la garantie, mon iMac n'est plus concerné, mais il n'y a absolument aucune raison qu'elle soit modifié car je n'ai franchi aucune barrière type "Warranty void if broken". Et le peu que j'ai eu à faire avec le SAV apple, je n'ai jamais eu de pb...

La seule chose, c que vu le prix des iMac qui dégringole (dernièrement des 24'' à 1200 sur le refurb !), l'intérêt d'un upgrade est limité, mais bon il n'a qu'un an et mise à par le dd qui était saturé, il me conviens parfaitement...)

Yves


----------



## Yves SG (12 Mai 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> R'ooo ! C'est devenue le fouillis dans ces machines !!
> 
> On est loin de l'organisation majestueuses des premiers iMac G5 !



C'est vrai, que ça a quand même plus de gueule !

Yves


----------



## flotow (13 Mai 2008)

l'imac g5 etait fait pour fonctionner en DIY pour les reparations, tu n'allais quand meme pas mettre plein de cables


----------



## Cesar32 (20 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai parcouru votre post sur le démontage d'un  Imac 24" Blanc  - 2.16 gh ( le mien date de nov 2006)  et je me trouve dans le même  cas que vous : changer le DD de250 Go par  un 500 ou +, mais avant de me lancer  j aurais voulu avoir qq conseils sur d'éventuelles difficultés que vous auriez rencontrées .

Merci

César


----------



## Yves SG (20 Mai 2008)

Salut,

En fait, c'est très simple. Il faut juste prendre son temps et être méticuleux. J'avais visionné une vidéo décrivant l'opération, histoire de savoir ou j'allais, mais ça peut se faire sans. en fait ya 4 choses à savoir :

1) il faut "ouvrir" le film qui sert de blindage, et qui est collé avec un adhésif un peu costaud (c'est la seule vraie difficulté, avec la remise en place du dit film)
2) une fois cet adhésif décollé autour de l'écran, il y a 4 vis a retirer pour soulever le dit écran.
3) Il faut installer le système sur le DD quand il est dans la machine (sous peine que la carte airport ne soit pas reconnue)
4) contrairement à ce que je pensais, il semble bien que la garantie saute quand on ouvre l'imac (faudrait relire les conditions de garantie pour en avoir le coeur net)


Le reste n'est que du bon sens (ne pas soulever l'écran comme un bûcheron, et faire gaffe aux connections). J'ai mis 1 heure entre le moment ou j'ai arrêté l'iMac et le moment ou je l'ai redémarré. J'ai utilisé un tournevis plat quand j'avais pas le Torx ad hoc, et je pense que si j'avais à le refaire, il me faudrait moins de 20 min (encore une fois j'ai tout fait très leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeentement pour cette première op).

Voila. Moi j'ai opté pour un 750 (meilleur rapport qualité-prix que les 1 To que j'ai trouvé) d'une bonne marque à priori (Seagate). j'aivais lu que certains DD (Western Digital 400 Mo par exemple) n'étaient pas compatibles. Celui monté par Apple était justement un WD (250Mo)

Bonne chance, et tiens nous au courant sur le Forum 

Yves


----------



## C@cTuS (20 Mai 2008)

le probleme etant résolu , et pour repondre a ta premiere question , au cas où certains auraient besoin de l info, la care ariport se trouve derriere le haut parleur droit (une seule vis a enlever pour l enceinte)


----------



## Cesar32 (21 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour la réponse , de toutes façons mon Imac n'est plus sous garantie donc vivons dangereusement.
J ai reçu mon DD un Seagate 750 go, maintenant si vous pouvez me communiques l'URL de la vidéo en question cela m aiderait peut être.
J'ai déjà glané quelques infos, notamment la sonde de température sur le DD qu'il faut recoller ???, par contre je pensais que le blindage adhésif n'existait plus sur les Imac fin 2006....

Bon tout est pret il ny a plus que la volonter de "l'éventrer"  il fonctionne si bien....Bon courage il faudra bien y passer ...

Merci encore pour l'aide, et a bientôt pour plus de détails 

César


----------



## Cesar32 (22 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Et voila c'est fait Un seagate 750 Go tourne à la place du WD 250 Go d'origine, la manip c'est bien passé, mes impressions :

- L'ouverture de la coque pas de pb bien degager les levier de déverrouillage de la RAM,
- faire attention au câble de l'Isight bien les dégager avant de rabattre la face avant
- le plus dur , dévisser ( et revisser )les 8 vis qui maintiennent l'écran LCD,
- déconnecter le câble de l' écran, et le basculer avec soins,
- la le DD apparait il n'y a plus qu' a le débrancher, déconnecter les câbles et ne pas oublier de décoller la sonde de T°.
- et puis le remontage en sens inverse.........

Et la, l'angoisse à la mise sous tension....le Gong, la pomme tout va bien, on installe Léopard, et apparemment sa marche ouf ....on respire mieux mon Imac et moi avec un peu plus de capacité de stockage .

Je remercie Yves SG pour son post , car il m' a permis de me lancer!!!

César

PS: j ai fait qq photos de l'opération, disponible sur demande


----------



## flotow (23 Mai 2008)

t'imagines si il ne s'etait pas relancé? 

les CGV disent que une machine ouverte, et c'est mort pour toi (c'est presque pas texto comme ca dans le texte, m'enfin, on se comprend )


----------



## Yves SG (12 Juin 2008)

Bravo !
C vraie qu'on respire mieux avec 750Go... Et finalement, l'op est assez facile, même si on a un petit pincement de coeur en attendant le "Gong" familier.

Moi j'ai aussi pas mal gagné en perf, probablement car le WD250 était complètement fragmenté (entre 0 et 10Go de libre depuis plusieurs mois...)

Quand on voit qu'Apple prend 120 pour remplacer un 320 par un 750 (et sans vous donner le 320, bien entendu)...

Yves


----------



## fortineau (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi un problème de disque dur HS sur mon iMac intel C2D 17". Impossible de retrouver le tuto ou la vidéo pour le démontage.
Quelqu'un peut-il laisser un lien actif ?

Nicolas


----------



## Yves SG (1 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

Je ne retrouve pas les liens des 2 vidéos que j'ai trouvé à l'époque, mais en voici une autre assez claire sur le sujet :

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iVgL9u7ySUk

des photos ici :

http://home.comcast.net/~woojo/DFFA53A0-F23D-4541-9015-481FD3B6532E/iMac_Disassembly.html

et enfin le manuel technique (toujours bon à avoir) ici :

http://www.sduk.baconeggs.com/images/dmm/iMac_Early_2006_20.pdf

Au final c vraiment pas compliqué. Ca demande juste de faire gaffe aux fils et au blindage en plastique noir. Et puis si tu peux prévoie de la pâte thermique pour recoller correctement la sonde de température sur le DD...

Bonne chance !


----------



## fortineau (1 Juillet 2008)

Merci beaucoup Yves pour les liens, je n'ai pas assez le réflexe youtube !
A mon avis il y en a pour 2 bonnes heures pour décoller les films alu la première fois ? Dans les video ca vient tout seul, mais c'est parce qu'il l'on déjà fait avant... L'extraction du disque dur et de son capteur a l'air délicate aussi.. Est-ce que n'importe quel DD SATA 3,5" convient ? Je voit qu'il faut mettre des vis sur le côté..

Nicolas





Yves SG a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je ne retrouve pas les liens des 2 vidéos que j'ai trouvé à l'époque, mais en voici une autre assez claire sur le sujet :
> 
> ...


----------



## Yves SG (1 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

Perso g mis 1h en faisant vraiment attention. De toute façon, on est pas aux pièces sur ce genre d'op. En ce qui concerne les disques, j'ai lu que le Western Digital 400 était incompatible... pourtant celui d'origine dans le mien était un WD 250... Pour ma part j'ai installé un Seagate 750Go

Bonne chance, et tiens nous au courant !

Yves


----------



## fortineau (1 Juillet 2008)

OK, également une ptite heure pour extraire le Maxtor 250 Go. Demain, je le remplace par un seagate 500 Go SATA II.
J'ai un peu peur de la fermeture avec tous ces colants qui trainent  !




Yves SG a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Perso g mis 1h en faisant vraiment attention. De toute façon, on est pas aux pièces sur ce genre d'op. En ce qui concerne les disques, j'ai lu que le Western Digital 400 était incompatible... pourtant celui d'origine dans le mien était un WD 250... Pour ma part j'ai installé un Seagate 750Go
> 
> ...


----------



## fortineau (2 Juillet 2008)

Voilà, la manip a marché. Pas facile de replacer les 4 vis torx qui tiennent l'écran sans outil aimanté !  J'ai utilisé de la pâte à modeler pour remplacer l'aimant !
Merci pour les conseils.

Nicolas


----------



## demental (5 Septembre 2008)

Super !
Une petite heure pour changer le disque dur mort de mon imac 20 pouces...
Petite frayeur au redémarrage (lumière qui clignote) mais en fait c'était simplement la barrette de RAM qui était mal enfichée... ouf !

Mon astuce pour les vis de l'écran : un petit bout de scotch pour entourer le bout du tourne-vis et la tête de la vis. Le tourne-vis aimanté ne tenait pas assez bien la vis. Avec le scotch ça va nickel.


----------



## MarkMac (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi un problème de disque dur HS sur mon iMac intel C2D 17". Impossible de retrouver le tuto ou la vidéo pour le démontage.
Quelqu'un peut-il laisser un lien actif ?


----------

